# Predicting Ovulation in Preparation for IUI?



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any hints and tips on predicting ovulation?

I'm now waiting for medicated dIUI at Leicester. I had my Mirena coil removed last week and have been told to have two cycles before tx with day 2-4 bloods done on the 2nd cycle. I've had a Mirena for 8 years and it pretty much stopped my periods altogether so I've no idea where in my cycle I am, and the Mirena also releases a low does of progesterone, so that being gone must have some effect (although I've no idea what!).

In the pre-Mirena days my cycles were regular but only 21 days long which is a bit of a concern, but that could be different now. I've decided to try and track my cycle over the next couple of months, I've started taking my temperature and have bought some testing sticks, any hints and tips? Also has anyone used any of the online charts? There's so many.

Thanks in advance for any info

Ex


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Esperanza

I didn't use the online temp charts but had a digital fertility thermometer (from Boots) and charted religiously for 18months.  Charting really helped me to get to know my cycle and reassured me that I was actually ovulating.  You do have to be really careful to always test at the same time (even at weekends), test in the same place in your mouth (as temps can differ in different parts of the mouth) and make sure you test before you do anything else.  Temp charting isn't really any use for predicting ovulation though, as the temp rise doesn't happen till after the event, I would still recommend using it though.  The other thing it also does is gives you an indicator of when AF will start - mine always started the day after my temp dropped.

I was also an ovulation test addict (bought mine off the internet to save money as they get quite expensive - the ones I used were a clinic version of clear blue).  I used the tests to time my first 4 IUIs, but was never totally sure that the timing was spot on - a positive test tells you that ovulation will happen within the next 24-36ish hours but not specifically when.  On my successful treatment I had scans to monitor how my follicles were developing and a pregnyl injection to release the egg(s) 36 hours after the jab - I felt much more confident on this cycle than any of the others (but then I would say that looking back wouldn't I !)

The other really useful ovulation predictor that you can use (and probably the most accurate non-medical one) is testing your cervical mucus, which takes a bit of getting used to but tells you a lot about what your body is doing (basically consistency changes from creamy white (non fertile) to clear and stretchy, like raw egg white (fertile) and immediately after ovulation becomes sticky and non-stretchy).

A really good book to read covering all of this in much more detail is 'Take control of your fertility' by Toni Weschler.

Hope that is helpful and congratulations on getting so close to your first tx - exciting!

Some1

xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry Jenny but had to reply to that message, I am soooooooooooooo glad to hear that someone else feels like that re ovulation/men!  One of my male friends said yesterday that I needed a massage, I told him that I might end up pouncing on him.    Last IVF cycle I was the same, I was putting it down to the drugs.  I think im even strating to look at my own father in a different light  
Hormones ey!

So yes Esperanza it is a very good ovulation timer as this cycle and last one I was 'very horney' prior to ovulation.  

Perhaps someone should lock me in a dark room away from the male species before I get myself into trouble.  

Chowy


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

I am sooooooooooooooo glad I am not alone, sometimes my Mum and friends think I have lost all taste in men, however, nothing as obvious as my last IVF cycle I felt that staying in was my best bet.

Ann Summers would be a bit tame, cant we find a male lap dancing club  

Glad we made you laugh Rose  

Chowy


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

at your responses .... I can't say that I've managed to link my sex drive to my cycle, but I shall be more aware now!

I'm just sat here thinking what to type in response to a thread that contains comments about about thermometers, cervical mucus Ann Summers  ...


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have never quite managed to link my cycle to my sex drive either , chocolate Yes, but not a lot else


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

In my pre-coil days I got PMT about twice a year but without fail I knew my period was coming because I would start to clean and tidy. Right from a teenager I would 'nest' every month. The Mirena gave me mild PMT (the pill made me psychotic!) but I'm not sure I was ever able to link ovulation with anything though ... hopefully we'll see soon!


----------

